# How can I remove glued on sequins?



## Sumer

I just received a nice thick brand new hoodie from a friend as a gift. Problem is that the entire back of it has a political picture in glued on or ironed on little diamond like sequins on it. I want to remove the picture so I can wear it in public. Does anyone know how to go about removing them without wrecking the material?


----------



## AngieM2

If they used E6000 glue - they are on there; even prying is hard to get any results. (that glue holds rhinestones on those fancy ice skating costumes).

But, you might try warming them from the back with an iron and if the glue will loosen a little bit, you may be able to pry them off.

The design will remain. You may have to create a patchwork design to go over it and make it your creation.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

UmmmHummmmm. What Angie said.
Good luck.


----------



## Sumer

Humm... picking sequins doesn't sound like fun any more LOL especially if the design will remain in glue anyways. Maybe I can make a big quilt star or something and patch over it to cover it up Just leaving the things there.
Thanks


----------



## PonderosaQ

Something over the sequins sounds like a far better and easier answer...


----------



## Tinker

A sequined political picture????? I can't imagine that, but I understand why you would want to remove it!!!!!lol


----------

